# Software to Create T-Shirt Design Online



## Rosetta (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone know what software is used on a website to have customers select the design and create t-shirts online then it is uploaded to the company to print and ship to customer?

Thank you,
Rose


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t26023.html


----------



## Rosetta (Apr 12, 2008)

I would like to let everyone know that I found the GREATEST source for online t-shirt ecommerce. Chris of ExpertLogo.com has the absolute most wonderful solution to building your site with individual design capabilities. Chris was so helpful and really helped me to understand the entire process. The interface comes loaded with fonts, artwork, and products. It is easy to navigate and really presents your company professionally. I am including this in my startup budget. I should be ready to launch everything within 60 days. 

Rodney thank you for this wonderful forum. For newbies, it is a lifesaver!!!!!

Rose Randolph


----------



## justmark (Apr 12, 2008)

try Pikiware and Marks Shirt Specialists: the premier solution for merchandise and apparel printers looking to get online it is new as of last week and is very good


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

RSK tech works great


----------



## RenaRSK (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments Roger - another HAPPY RSK NetShirt customer - Rena


----------



## fazlisamat (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just developed free script for the online t-shirt designer... This is just a basic script. Maybe you can upgrade it's functionality. 

You can download it. It is free.
jQuery Online T-Shirt Designer (Lite Version) for FREE!! | Intrapopture Studio


----------



## ppballoons (Apr 15, 2011)

I spent a lot of time researching and online designer program and we opted for all about innovation software. An example of their software can be located on our website Printing Personalised Balloons


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ppballoons said:


> I spent a lot of time researching and online designer program and we opted for all about innovation software. An example of their software can be located on our website Printing Personalised Balloons


 
Cool idea - personalized balloons. Maybe it is just me but it is a total distraction to have a bunch of google ads cluttering up a business site. Are you selling balloons or google ads? Anytime I see this or an email for a business that uses "@gmail.com I tend to shy away as it just seems unprofessional.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey ppballoons,

I was actually wondering on the weekend how they print balloons to ensure when inflated the image is correct! It was my little ones 2nd birthday and I was the designated balloon blower! Light headed work that's for sure 

I had a play with your site and the designer was throwing a few script errors when I added a baby design (the pram) and tried to change the color to yellow.

Do you only offer your service online and find most people are OK to design and order balloons online?

I agree with Riderz that Google ads are a bit of a turnoff for a business website, plus, chances are your competitors are listed. See attached - balloon printers like yourself advertising on your site. Use the spot for your own advertising and put banners promoting your services or products.


----------



## RenaRSK (Mar 16, 2011)

brenden said:


> Hey ppballoons,
> 
> I was actually wondering on the weekend how they print balloons to ensure when inflated the image is correct! It was my little ones 2nd birthday and I was the designated balloon blower! Light headed work that's for sure
> 
> ...


 well done pp balloons online designers are great for customising 'all' products.... balloons / party hats / tshirts.... lots of scope for you to grow your business  Rena @ RSK NetShirt.

www.rsktech.com @RSKTech


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

There are numerous brands for this, flash based designer tools made in germany, tshirtnetwork, no-refresh an indian outsource agency, i come to find that the self designer tools create a bit of a headache, alot of times you have to remake artwork, clients become frustrated with the quality of printing because it is hard to get the specifications exactly correct. My recommendation is stipulate to clients, hey we care about quality describe to us what you need give them a flash, or swatch book of clipart, and offer to design there shirts if they dont already have proper artwork and charge them $50 an hour, also a lot of jobs that come from design your own t-shirt software are one-offs, hefty orders don't come that way


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Garment Deli uses a slick rendering process and offers a full website solution.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

ppballoons said:


> I spent a lot of time researching and online designer program and we opted for all about innovation software. An example of their software can be located on our website Printing Personalised Balloons


Can you inbox me details please


----------

